# 51 inch Muskie at CC



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

I got this picture in an email from a friend. This guy (a friend of my friends, who are fishing from my pals old boat) was fishing at CC with another guy about 2 weeks ago. He was throwing a lipless crank on 12 lb test and no steel leader when this monster took the bait!
Said it was an epic battle but it took nearly an hour to revive the giant., They resorted to dragging it behind the boat, allowing water to pass thru its gills for some time, until it was good enough to swim off on its own power.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

What a MONSTER!!


----------



## Ogf's best (Feb 16, 2012)

Great hat......awesome fish.....just awesome....love those o h i o 50's


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Ogf's best said:


> Great hat......awesome fish.....just awesome....love those o h i o 50's


Nice fish! I noticed OSU was undefeated and wondered why they were not in the mix for the BCS then realized they were on probabtion! They would get blown out by a SEC team anyways,


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

Legend killer said:


> Nice fish! I noticed OSU was undefeated and wondered why they were not in the mix for the BCS then realized they were on probabtion! They would get blown out by a SEC team anyways,


No one cares about your football opinion, or usually your opinion in general.

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## edk136 (Sep 11, 2010)

Legend killer said:


> Nice fish! I noticed OSU was undefeated and wondered why they were not in the mix for the BCS then realized they were on probabtion! They would get blown out by a SEC team anyways,


And you wanted to be a guide??? Nothing like talking smack to most of your clients... Good Luck now!!!


----------



## brn2fsh (Feb 28, 2010)

Yea, I'd hire him and pay 600 bucks to pee in his boat after that one!


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

nice fish.. i'd love to catch one of those never have


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

brn2fsh said:


> Yea, I'd hire him and pay 600 bucks to pee in his boat after that one!


Sounds like a deal!


----------



## BMayhall (Jun 9, 2011)

Go Blue, Go Michigan....and thats a nice fish


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

edk136 said:


> And you wanted to be a guide??? Nothing like talking smack to most of your clients... Good Luck now!!!


Like you would expect anything else from this guy. Just six months ago he was complaining about CC not having any fish and not being able to use twelve rods. Then he supposedly catches two fish and thinks he's a guide.


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

That fish is awesome. I mean what a freakin pig!!!


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

Awesome fish! Caught on CC? I fish the lake regularly, at least once a week but when muskies are biting two to three times a week. I cannot recall the water on CC being that color blue anytime in recent history. Could be the camera but just something that doesn't look right to me.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

The topic of this thread is a beautiful 51" musky caught at Ceasars Creek. Please stay on topic or the thread will be closed.


----------



## arronsflooring (Jul 31, 2012)

Congratulations on a trophy of a life time fish, and on the after the catch and long battle in Your CPR efforts to return this fish to the lake. :B


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

Holy cow!!! Good to know that there're some in there that size. Awesome!!!


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

Wow, thats a beast! Way to go. That lake could end up being a trophy lake for big musky. That's pretty good evidence right there.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

If only there was more structure...


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

What do they need structure for? So you can find them easier?


----------



## arronsflooring (Jul 31, 2012)

Its been My personal experience that the fish are never in the same places from year to year. I find Myself looking for them in the trees for starters and moving onto different types of structure be it above water or below. Then even onto open water and humps sand bars and so on. They tend to move around allot based on forage would be My guess. Find the bait and the muskies are not far behind. Iam two for three on catching a muskie on thanksgiving, did not make it out today. Have a family member in the hospital. This would have been My fourth turkey day fishing if I could of got out. I missed a very nice day thats for sure, I know a guy who went todayand He said He raised one small fish today.


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

Ol'Bassman said:


> I cannot recall the water on CC being that color blue anytime in recent history. Could be the camera but just something that doesn't look right to me.


I stated in the post that the email came from a friend. 
The guy holding the fish, his name is Jamie. The guy behind the camera, his name is Dave.The only two lakes these guys fish are either Cowen or CC. 
Rest assured OlBassman, this pic was taken at CC no matter how the color of the water turned out.
The fish was caught about 2 weeks ago.
Believe it or not, makes no difference to me........


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Water color could be from the boat being so blue who knows..Nice fish either way


----------



## 2THY1 (Aug 30, 2006)

Congrats on a real nice fish and hats of to the two guys for releasing this beast.
I know most of the guys from SOMA56 and they do thier best on getting the word out on CPR, I hope it catches on.


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

co-angler said:


> I stated in the post that the email came from a friend.
> The guy holding the fish, his name is Jamie. The guy behind the camera, his name is Dave.The only two lakes these guys fish are either Cowen or CC.
> Rest assured OlBassman, this pic was taken at CC no matter how the color of the water turned out.
> The fish was caught about 2 weeks ago.
> Believe it or not, makes no difference to me........


Not long ago, someone posted a photo of a 50 + musky that he said was caught at CC only to find out later it was caught somewhere else. So when someone posts a photo of 51" fish from CC (the largest musky caught at the lake that I am aware of), I tend to scrutinize the photos for irregularities before accepting what is reported as fact. The color of the water is easily attributed to the camera so don't let my observation take anything way from that being a trophy catch.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

I have to say that is one of the most stout musky's I have seen. That is one great catch. I think pro angler would make a great guide.


----------



## BIGTCAT'N (Apr 12, 2006)

51"er is a nice fish no matter where it was was caught.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Congratulations again on a beautiful musky. Thread is being closed because it could not seem to stay on topic.


----------

